# 10 week old bunny runny poo etc please help!



## Miniloplover (Sep 4, 2011)

I've recently got two new baby rabbit does, one of which (Poppy) has had runny poos since she got here and theres been loads of cecals left in the cage? Shes not really very lively either but she has been eating hay. Her belly to me seemed quite round, a bit like a balloon I'm not sure if thats normal? Also there both sneezing quite a bit but they don't seem to have any discharge. On top of that I think Poppy might have mites aswell as theres a bit of dandruff and a scab. I'm taking them both to the vets tommorow as they need their jabs and to have her checked out but does anyone have any ideas what could be wrong with Poppy? Could it just be stress as shes still quite timid and maybe a bit too much veggies in her diet?
Thanks


----------



## plasticbunny (Sep 4, 2011)

cut out veggies completely, and up the hay. It is widely recommended that unnies not be fed any veggies until at least 4 months old, and then to introduce very slowly.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 4, 2011)

Does the poo/cecels appear jelly like at all? Is there anyway she can go to an emergancy vet now? This sounds like a can't wait emergancy for such a young bunny. If you can't do the e-vet then she needs pedialyte to keep her hydrated or she might not live the night. Not trying to scare you but this is very deadly for a baby bunny.


----------



## Miniloplover (Sep 4, 2011)

Yesterday there were some that were covered in a slighty jelly like substance/mucous but none today. No there isn't an emergency vet I can go to I'm afraid. She seems more active now and eating lots of hay, I live in the UK and previously haven't been able to find any pedialyte. Her droppings arn't completely runny still reasonably formed. Any ideas what this could be?


----------



## Miniloplover (Sep 4, 2011)

Just realised I didn't say how old they were there 10 nearly 11 weeks, sorry!


----------



## Miniloplover (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 4, 2011)

You might want to look up "mucoid enteritis". Which is very bad and I am praying she makes it to the vet. You might wanna get the gas drops for human babies to decrease her gas production. Really wish someone else would jump on this post....


----------



## Pipp (Sep 4, 2011)

Good advice on this thread so far. Just restrict them to hay and water until their digestive systems settle in. Too many cecals could be from the change of diet, probably pellets, but possibly veggies if they're not used to them. (They really should get small amounts of grass and a bit of greens from the get-go). 

The mucus is a sign of intestinal distress, but not necessarily ME. As long as the poo isn't horribly runny and smelly and the rabbit is lethargic, hay and fluids is pretty much the best treatment, although gas meds (simethicone) will help as well. 

What is their history? How long have you had them? It sounds like they're stressed by the relocation so all the normal things lying latent like the mites and respiratory issues come to the surface. 

sas :clover:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 4, 2011)

Really hoping for an update on the bunnies condition soon. Hopefully she makes it to the vet.


----------



## Miniloplover (Sep 5, 2011)

I've taken her to the vet, gave her some hay which she ate before we left. She has bloat and she had it when I got her from the garden centre (thursday) bless her. The vet gave her an antibiotic injection (for the bad bacteria) and something to help her bowels move also some more medicine to be taken oraly. I decided to leave her at the vets so they can monitor her, I'm ringing later this afternoon to see how shes getting on. Fingers crossed she'll recover Really annoyed that they gave her to me in this state! Poor thing. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## Miniloplover (Sep 5, 2011)

In regards to their history I was told that she came from a local show breeder who doesn't inbreed them, and she gives the garden centre the ones that she doesn't want/need. Their both mini lops blue fox and black otter and their about 11 weeks


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 5, 2011)

Sadly a sick baby is a very common problem for new bunny parents especially when dealing with a pet shop,feed store ect. She might have been fine at the breeders house but sadly the garden center employee's most likely have little knowledge dealing with rabbits. Weaning kits are especially sensitive to diet and digestive issues if not properly feed. Hopefully everything works out OK. I think you did the right thing by leaving her there dispite the cost. Your shaping up to be a great bunny parent . Please keep us posted and welcome to the forum.


----------



## plasticbunny (Sep 5, 2011)

It's so true. We get rabbits at the pet store in a decent state, but because the manager doesn't think they need hay, about 25% of them get mishapen/runny poops. It's so frustrating because I've told them over and over again that the lack of hay in their diet is to blame, but no one will listen. I do my best to clean their bums and sneak them hay when no one's looking, and so far everyone has recovered fully. I don't doubt yours will do the same, as it seems to be receiving even better care than I can offer to my store buns.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 5, 2011)

ray: Blessed be.


----------



## Miniloplover (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone she already seems so much better now and more lively, her belly has also gotten smaller! I think 'touch wood' shes going to be fine


----------



## CCWelch (Sep 9, 2011)

Is she still doing all right? Another thing to try when you have a bunny with the runs is some oatmeal(the kind served for human breakfast). It also works to firm up the poo's.

I recently brought one of my babies through Mucoid Enteritis and I can tell you, it was not a fun week of meds and syringe feedings but I would do it all again in a heartbeat if I had too.


----------



## Miniloplover (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes shes fine now droppings normal and so much more lively! Going back next week again as she was slightly underweight. But shes been eating constantly so hopefully she'll put on weightThey've both been sneezing quite a bit but I can't see any nasal or eye discharge so I think it could just be allergies?


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 10, 2011)

This sounds like what Prince went through when he was young. Yes push the hay and water. Hopefully she will put on weight. You are doing everything that you can and being a very good bunny mommy.

Prince had diahrrea when he was between 2 and 3 months, probably at 10 weeks. I got him through it, with a thing called acid pack. It smells like vanilla, I got it from the breeder that I got Prince from. He did recover from it and his poops were normal.

Do not give any veggies or fruit until she is about 6 months old and even then introduce the veggies and fruit slowly.

I hope that she fully recovers from this and is very healthy.


----------



## Miniloplover (Sep 11, 2011)

Now she and Tilly have been sneezing loads and her nose does look slighty wet, the discharge isn't coloured though. I'm already giving her antibiotics for the bloat with baytril in so will that be helping? Is this definately snuffles anyone? I'll ask the vet about it when I take them on thursday


----------



## CCWelch (Sep 12, 2011)

It could be allergies, bunnies do get them. I hope it isn't snuffles because that is incurable.
If it is something other than allergies the vet may give you a drug cocktail to give your bunnies.
If in doubt have your vet do a swab of the mucous in the nose and get it tested. 2 or my rabbits got colds and we were able to get them well even after one progressed to pneumonia.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 12, 2011)

Upper respiratory infections can be managed well with the appropriate antibiotics. I would take the sneezy buns back to the vet.
The baytril may just not be enough to take care of a URI 

Be sure andgive aa probiotic like benebac while you are giving an antibiotic . You can get benebac from petstores like Petco or even use a equine probiotic like Probios which would be available at a farm store like farm and Fleet.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 13, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Miniloplover (Sep 13, 2011)

Took them to the vets yesterday instead and there both fine at the moment, no mucous really. But shes going to keep checking on them so I have to take them back again next week! So good news Thanks


----------

